# Weird mark on screen



## ZLD1016 (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a Sony LCD rear projection TV. I turned it on a couple of days ago and a pink mark about 3 inches long appeared. It kind of looks like a computer chip or a giant thumb print. It is in the bottom left corner, and sometimes it slightly changes shape or position. What is this mark? Can I fix it?


----------



## lokerin (May 31, 2009)

Do you have any huge speakers next to you TV?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

It may be dust on the lens. If you're up to it, open the back and - very gently - vacuum up the dust bunnies.


----------

